# Problem with Tapetech flusher



## Drywall_Dan_86 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hey guys, first post so please be kind 😂

I’m from the UK 🇬🇧 And I’ve been taping on and off for about 9 years now and my hand/trowel finish is up there with the best I’ve seen anywhere online and in the flesh. I’m also very good with the flat boxes etc but the guy that taught me didn’t like using the bazooka so after buying my own set of automatic tools recently I’m going to have a go at it myself 🤞🏻I’ve always done the internals by hand but I’m looking to get faster so I’ve recently bought a compound tube, internal applicator (no wheel version) 2.5” can am flusher, and a tapetech 3.5” direct flusher.

The 2.5” can am works amazingly well and the “wings” on the flusher feather the edges perfectly, but the new tapetech 3.5” is absolutely terrible! The “wings” do not fold in at the ends at all and the actual blade part on one side is slightly wavey, and because of that it doesn’t catch the excess compound at the end he’s and feather then, it just spreads it to the sides and leaves it thick, I’ll attach some pictures so you can see what I mean.

do you think the tapetech is defective? Every flusher I’ve seen has very pronounced “wings/flanges” whereas the tapetech doesn’t.

should I send it back?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i never used 1 that looked like that. i ran those aims tools for 20yrs. we used a roller then a glazer. like this one. id rather run by hand and do these days. i dont do production anymore though. good luck with your problem.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You need to get can am, stick with can am, Dont use anything else and your problem will be solved, All other brands or flushers are no good, Its that simple.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Drywall_Dan_86 said:


> Hey guys, first post so please be kind 😂
> 
> I’m from the UK 🇬🇧 And I’ve been taping on and off for about 9 years now and my hand/trowel finish is up there with the best I’ve seen anywhere online and in the flesh. I’m also very good with the flat boxes etc but the guy that taught me didn’t like using the bazooka so after buying my own set of automatic tools recently I’m going to have a go at it myself 🤞🏻I’ve always done the internals by hand but I’m looking to get faster so I’ve recently bought a compound tube, internal applicator (no wheel version) 2.5” can am flusher, and a tapetech 3.5” direct flusher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laker74 (Oct 31, 2021)

I have never heard a good thing about the tape tech flushers. I have been using the Columbia flushers for over a year now. They work amazing. Use a 3 inch to tape and a 3.5 to finish If I feel I need a deeper fill I have a 4 inch My joints are smooth and feathered out to the edges in 1 or 2 passes. Glad I took the plunge


----------



## Jbaker (Nov 23, 2021)

Drywall_Dan_86 said:


> Hey guys, first post so please be kind 😂
> 
> I’m from the UK 🇬🇧 And I’ve been taping on and off for about 9 years now and my hand/trowel finish is up there with the best I’ve seen anywhere online and in the flesh. I’m also very good with the flat boxes etc but the guy that taught me didn’t like using the bazooka so after buying my own set of automatic tools recently I’m going to have a go at it myself 🤞🏻I’ve always done the internals by hand but I’m looking to get faster so I’ve recently bought a compound tube, internal applicator (no wheel version) 2.5” can am flusher, and a tapetech 3.5” direct flusher.
> 
> ...


After using flushers for around 5 years (previously used angled head finishers) I would say you need to go with a 3” head on the finishing coat. Iv tried tapetech and Columbia on the 3.5 heads and they require so much mud to put the finish on they are hard to touch up the corners and you end up messing around with it for too long. Solution- 2.5 on the first coat, 3” on the second 👍


----------



## Jbaker (Nov 23, 2021)

Jbaker said:


> After using flushers for around 5 years (previously used angled head finishers) I would say you need to go with a 3” head on the finishing coat. Iv tried tapetech and Columbia on the 3.5 heads and they require so much mud to put the finish on they are hard to touch up the corners and you end up messing around with it for too long. Solution- 2.5 on the first coat, 3” on the second 👍


I also echo what the other taper said, stay away from tapetech flushers! Columbia or Can am all the way dude


----------

